# Follow Up: RVs on the Move Around Colorado Springs



## Crazy Hobo Johnny (Jun 12, 2019)

*Hi All...

This is a follow up on the ordinance in Colorado Springs, CO on RV parking...

https://www.krdo.com/news/rvs-stay-on-the-move-around-colorado-springs-despite-ordinance/1085393305*


----------



## WyldLyfe (Jun 12, 2019)

Nice follow up Johnny, recall the last thing you posted bout dis, guess they gonna have to go dwell on the outskirts of society like where the border of there town/city is and the wilderness if possible, thats were I like to dwell thats where a lotta peace is too.

Otherwise Johnny your gonna have to walk into the local council or who ever the "leaders" are of your area and start head butting randoms! Keep it Legit John!


----------



## Crazy Hobo Johnny (Jun 12, 2019)

WyldLyfe said:


> Nice follow up Johnny, recall the last thing you posted bout dis, guess they gonna have to go dwell on the outskirts of society like where the border of there town/city is and the wilderness if possible, thats were I like to dwell thats where a lotta peace is too.
> 
> Otherwise Johnny your gonna have to walk into the local council or who ever the "leaders" are of your area and start head butting randoms! Keep it Legit John!


Thanks! I wouldn't doubt there might be a lawsuit to challenge this city ordinance in the future. Time will tell!


----------



## BradKajukenbo (Jun 13, 2019)

Here in Shasta County there is an ordinance where you can't keep any RV or camping trailer on your land unless its under a cover. Even then you can't live in it or permit anyone to live in it. A couple years ago my son got one of those tent trailers. Set it up in the South 40 for the summer so he can watch over his garden. 3 weeks later the county came. You know, I'm surprised they let people camp in their own yards now. Soon they probably will be banning that. I tell ya folks, soon the only way your kids can have a back yard camp out is pitching the tent in the living room or garage. sheesh


----------



## Crazy Hobo Johnny (Jun 13, 2019)

BradKajukenbo said:


> Here in Shasta County there is an ordinance where you can't keep any RV or camping trailer on your land unless its under a cover. Even then you can't live in it or permit anyone to live in it. A couple years ago my son got one of those tent trailers. Set it up in the South 40 for the summer so he can watch over his garden. 3 weeks later the county came. You know, I'm surprised they let people camp in their own yards now. Soon they probably will be banning that. I tell ya folks, soon the only way your kids can have a back yard camp out is pitching the tent in the living room or garage. sheesh


*It's time for people to fight back! Time to recall or vote out these moronic do nothing public officials who want nothing but power and our money. That's what is going to take! *


----------



## BradKajukenbo (Jun 14, 2019)

Crazy Hobo Johnny said:


> *It's time for people to fight back! Time to recall or vote out these moronic do nothing public officials who want nothing but power and our money. That's what is going to take! *



Agreed. With power comes money. With money comes greed. Those who got into office because they wanted to make a difference, Power, control, money, and greed over takes them. Take that power away and they fall and most of the time that's when shady deals and secrets are exposed. We the people give them power. We the people should have the right to take that power from them when their power is abused.


----------

